# Which T5 light unit?



## Roy S (19 Aug 2009)

I'm slowly upgrading my first attempt at a planted tank as I go along, getting into them after  a pretty long time growing plants in hydroponic nft sytems, next on the list is lighting.
The tank is an Aqua one Horizon 60l jobby, and comes equipped with a 24w power compact type bulb so could do with an upgrade even though the plants all seem to be growing well so far.

Cant make up my mind though, got a choice between el cheapo luminaire unit with 4 x 24w t5's in it, here:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT

Or I can get a unit from eqj trading, who I've got one off before (an excellent 100cm Unit), here:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT

The eqj units are really well put together, and have a full spares back up, but are twice the price of the cheapo unit, and have one less T5 tube.
From past experience with hydroponics and reef tanks, I've never heard of TOO MUCH light    what does anyone else think??.....hmmmm decisions, decisions


----------



## Nelson (19 Aug 2009)

the el cheapo one says you cannot replace the ballast :? ,not sure.they are very cheap though.
you'll probably get told too much light = algae.


----------



## Roy S (20 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the reply, and yeah thats whats got me wondering....unless its somehow a sealed unit I cant see how its got irreplaceable ballasts?
But I've never heard anyone complain about too much light as opposed to not enough?, after all I suppose its easy enough to turn one or two lamps off, rather that trying to add more lights later.
But the other light unit from eqj trading is really nice and I should imagine 3x24W T5's are enough for a 60l aquarium?

Any one any experience with the cheaper unit?


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Aug 2009)

Roy S said:
			
		

> ...I've never heard anyone complain about too much light as opposed to not enough?


Well that's only because those people who are complaining about algae erroneously think that their problems are due to something other than too much light. If they knew better then they _would_ be complaining about too much light. Visit the Algae section of the forum and you'll see pages and pages of threads, most of which _should_ have started out with the sentence "Help, I've got too much light..."


			
				Roy S said:
			
		

> I should imagine 3x24W T5's are enough for a 60l aquarium?


Umm..lets have a munch on a reality biscuit. You're proposing to blast a 15 gallon tank with nearly 75 watts of T5? If it were me I'd be much more worried about upgrading my CO2 gear, and I'd be planning my nutrient regime. A lighting upgrade would be at the very bottom of my list.

Cheers,


----------



## Roy S (20 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'll have pressurised CO2 installed in the next week or two, but was just trying to make up my mind between the two units I mentioned. I think I'll  go for the eqj trading luminaire as I know what the quality of the units are like, and I can always turn off unneeded tubes if its too much   

A case of too many choices available I think!!.....thanks again for the info much appreciated


----------



## CeeJay (20 Aug 2009)

Hi


			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> You're proposing to blast a 15 gallon tank with nearly 75 watts of T5?


Now that's what I'd call a high light tank  

Roy 
If you were to use this much light you'd better be prepared for some serious maintenance. One slip up on any number of things will result in a tank full of algae. Been there, done that, got it wrong   . I've gone back to around 2wpg and that is more than enough to grow any plant you wish, and even that's high maintenance   

Chris


----------



## glenn (21 Aug 2009)

i have a 100cm, 117w version of the 1st option, havent used it yet so cant comment on its main purpose but, i like it for the price and how you can choose if you want it as a halide from the roof or on a bracket and how the bracket is on a hinge so it easy to conduct maintenance.


----------



## Roy S (21 Aug 2009)

Thanks again for the replies, the lighting unit thats already on the aquarium gives me just under 2 wpg, but with being a compact fluorescent the light is mainly concentrated in the middle, with a noticable drop of in light levels at either end. 
What T5 units do other people use?
If it comes to the push I could switch one or two tubes off and cycle the bulbs


----------



## Roy S (26 Aug 2009)

After taking on board everyones advice I went for this unit:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT

Got the unit 24 hours after ordering it. and after asking about it, had tubes suitable for freshwater/plant growth fitted too

totally chuffed with it, a much better spread of light than the original lighting and for a tad under Â£75 cant grumble, very helpful people too

Just got to fit my CO2 kit now!  8)


----------



## Nelson (26 Aug 2009)

i've got a 4x39w one.only use 2 tubes though.had problems with my first one,but got a replacement.Bretts really helpful.

be careful you don't over tighten the brackets to your tank,i managed to break one  .they have spares now for a tenner.
goodluck


----------



## mattyc (27 Aug 2009)

the Aqua One unit is plenty good enough to grow any plant you want. i am only changing my light so i can hang it above the tank. i would save the money and spend it on a filter (if you dont have one)


----------



## Roy S (27 Aug 2009)

Yes but with the compact fluorescent in the aqua one luminaire only occupies half the width of the fitting, as you said:



> i need a new light the areas at the edges of the tank have had verry little growth i think this is because the bulb in the light is quite small and in the middle of the lamp unit. will have to see what i can find.



Any stem plants I've had either end taller than half the height of the aquarium have  bent inwards towards the light giving a very cone like appearance, and the tank looked dull at both ends
Fitted the new luminaire yesterday...much better distribution of light, and plants now growing straight up  

Also running a fluval 305 on it, so dont think theres any need for a fliter upgrade


----------



## mattyc (28 Aug 2009)

that is good to hear (didnt know the full story  ), get my new light on tuesday so i am glad you have better growth.


----------

